# Anyone play VR?



## VILEPLUME (Apr 26, 2021)

I picked up a PSVR headset for my PS4 Pro and I'm enjoying the games. Vader series, Walking Dead Saints and Sinners(scary at first but then you weirdly get numb to zombies attacking you), Fruit Ninja VR is a great workout when I don't feel like exercising, my son enjoys it too.

One day I want to get a high end headset for my PC and play Half Life Alyx.

Anyone here play VR and what games do you like?


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 26, 2021)

Hihi, I haven't used my VR headset in a while, sort of taking a break, but I do love it. I have the Samsung one and I mostly play rythm games, the Survios games, and Half Life Alyx. The problem is, Alyx scares me too bad, I can't take it...esp if I'm high, which is a given, I really trip out and have to rip off the headset. I love VR, and once you play Alyx, you can see what they are capable of doing with it even now, it's pretty amazing. Okay fine, you've convinced me, I'll dust off my headset and play Alyx tomorrow!


----------



## HGCC (May 18, 2021)

Got a quest 2 for my son, its pretty fun but I don't play much. Going to get myself a few games, that walking dead game looks fun, some sort of multi-player fps with good reviews...and maybe the rock climbing sim. 

Mostly just play a bunch of rec room now.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 24, 2021)

I wish I could play VR right now. I built a new PC just to be able to play it. But, ever since Farcebook decided they HAD to have a login for the Quest and Rift headsets. And now, talks about adding advertisements to games (not just free games, but also PAID GAMES). I have to spend a whole lot more on a good headset that isn't owned by the Cuckerbot.

Otherwise I'd be playing HL; ALYX, Pavlov, GORN and Super Hot right now...


----------



## HGCC (Jun 24, 2021)

Why not just make a fake email/Facebook? Tbh, you wouldn't really know it was owned by them, its not like you have Facebook logos chilling in games.

Edit: hadn't seen the thing about ads, that would be dumb. In its current state though, it isnt a big deal.


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 24, 2021)

I'd love to play HL: Alyx, but I don't feel like paying over a thousand euros for the Index just for one game. I haven't seen anything else that interests me. Maybe by the time Index 2 comes out there will be more real games to play.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 24, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Why not just make a fake email/Facebook? Tbh, you wouldn't really know it was owned by them, its not like you have Facebook logos chilling in games.
> 
> Edit: hadn't seen the thing about ads, that would be dumb. In its current state though, it isnt a big deal.


Because it's more effort to make a burner account and to prove you are who you are, using said burner account if they do look into your profile. Not only that. but, they can also brick your headset and make all your games no more, simply by removing access to their services


----------



## K81.UK (Jun 25, 2021)

I’ve only set it up about 9 times in 3 years, but I was impressed. Psvr with a standard PS4 is much better than I expected.


----------

